# Op CARIBBE Highlights (merged)



## NCRCrow (2 Mar 2009)

http://thechronicleherald.ca/NovaScotia/1109036.html
Warship helped catch cocaine boat 

By CHRIS LAMBIE Staff Reporter 
Sun. Mar 1 - 5:38 AM
A Halifax-based warship helped nab a small boat laden with 600 kilograms of cocaine off the northeastern coast of South America earlier this month, the military has announced.

On Feb. 9, HMCS Montreal assisted the French warship FV Ventose to intercept a drug smuggler’s "go-fast" boat carrying $30 million worth of cocaine, the navy said Friday in a news release.

The Ventose delivered the smugglers and the seized drugs to police authorities in Martinique after sinking the small boat so it would not present a hazard to marine traffic.

An Aurora aircraft, most of which are based at 14 Wing Greenwood, also played a role on Jan. 15 in tracking a self-propelled semi-submersible craft off the northwestern Atlantic coast of South America.

The military says these low-profile boats are one of the latest methods used in the region to smuggle drugs.

A U.S. Coast Guard cutter seized the craft, which was carrying seven metric tonnes of cocaine valued at $242 million.

The crew and vessel of the boat were taken to Florida for prosecution.

The missions were part of Operation Caribbe. According to the military, the operation has supported drug busts in the Caribbean and eastern Pacific Ocean that stopped $272 million worth of cocaine from reaching the streets of North America in 2009.

Canadian warships and military aircraft have been participating in U.S.-led counter-drug operations off the southern approaches to North America since 2006.

"Every day the men and women of the Canadian Forces contribute directly to the safety and security of Canadians right here at home," Vice-Admiral Dean McFadden, commander of Canada Command, said in a news release.

"Through a range of domestic and continental operations, the Canadian Forces are also helping to strengthen the 21st-century defence and security architecture needed to keep Canadians secure."


----------



## CougarKing (2 Nov 2013)

From the Canadian Press via Yahoo News



> *Canadian military helps U.S. seize 1.1 tonnes of cocaine in eastern Pacific*
> 
> 
> OTTAWA - The Department of National Defence says the Canadian Forces has assisted the United States Coast Guard in seizing more than 1.1 tonnes of cocaine in the eastern Pacific Ocean.
> ...


----------



## Emilio (2 Nov 2013)

Score one for the CAF.


----------



## Sub_Guy (4 Nov 2013)

It's about time the LRP community gets credit for their role in these drug busts.   We'll done!


----------



## Monsoon (4 Nov 2013)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> It's about time the LRP community gets credit for their role in these drug busts.   We'll done!


Well, the alternative was crediting the dirty, dirty shads on the MCDV, so they were stuck between a bit of a rock and a hard place.  ;D


----------



## Occam (4 Nov 2013)

Pusser said:
			
		

> The real irony here is that I believe it may have been EDMONTON that was the centre of a large drug bust a few years ago, only that time it was the other way around.  Several key crew members were found to be ringleaders.



I think that was SASKATOON.


----------



## Pusser (5 Nov 2013)

Occam said:
			
		

> I think that was SASKATOON.



You may be right.  My memory is somewhat foggy (due to age - yes, that's it - age)


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Nov 2013)

An "atta boy" from the Minister of Defence in the House of Commons:


> Mr. Speaker, our government is committed to working with our allies to combat crime at home and abroad and to enhancing international security.
> 
> The HMCS Edmonton, along with the Royal Canadian Air Force Aurora, was involved with the seizure of more than one tonne of cocaine over two days in the eastern Pacific Ocean. Just like the work done by the HMCS Toronto, this is a great example of the Canadian armed forces demonstrating leadership abroad and ensuring our security at home by keeping illicit drugs from entering our country.
> 
> I am sure all hon. members will join me in extending a Bravo Zulu to our men and women in uniform.


----------



## Pusser (5 Nov 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> An "atta boy" from the Minister of Defence in the House of Commons:



Nice plug, but I do wish someone would brief the Minister that we don't put a "the" in front of "HMCS."  You wouldn't say, "the Her Majesty's Canadian Ship WHOPPITYSPLASH," so don't say "the HMCS WHOPPITYSPLASH."  To paraphrase the Captain in _The Cruel Sea,"_ it's not a huge deal, but folks might as well get it right.


----------



## Stoker (24 Mar 2014)

News release from DND:

Her Majesty’s Canadian Ship (HMCS) Glace Bay recovered 97 bales of cocaine during a patrol in the Caribbean Basin, as part of Operation CARIBBE, on March 15, 2014.

Quick Facts

HMCS Glace Bay, in cooperation with her embarked U.S. Coast Guard Law Enforcement Detachment (USCG LEDET), identified a suspect fishing vessel while patrolling the Caribbean Sea. The USCG LEDET boarded the vessel but did not find contraband onboard.

The fishing vessel caught fire and the USCG LEDET disembarked six crewmembers from their vessel after the fire spread from the engine room to the fuel tank causing the vessel to sink.

A subsequent search of the general area located approximately 97 bales containing approximately 2,400 kilograms of cocaine – worth an estimated $80 million wholesale – floating in the water.
 This marks HMCS Glace Bay ‘s first case involving an illicit narcotics shipment since beginning her participation on Operation CARIBBE earlier this month.

– Operation CARIBBE is Canada’s support to Operation MARTILLO – a multinational, joint, combined, and interagency effort by the nations of
the Western Hemisphere and Europe to prevent illicit trafficking in the Caribbean basin, the eastern Pacific Ocean and the littoral waters of Central America.


----------



## brihard (24 Mar 2014)

Excellent work!

Are the MCDVs deployed on CARIBBE manned by Cl C reservists?


----------



## Stoker (24 Mar 2014)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Excellent work!
> 
> Are the MCDVs deployed on CARIBBE manned by Cl C reservists?



Yes they certainly are. I was on Glace Bay a couple of weeks ago working them up, a fine crew.


----------



## kratz (24 Mar 2014)

BZ all


----------



## Edward Campbell (25 Mar 2014)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Excellent work!
> 
> Are the MCDVs deployed on CARIBBE manned by Cl C reservists?




In fact, except for their limited speed, the small combatants (MCDVs) maybe be better for this sort of duty than are the _heavies_; they are certainly cheaper on a day-by-day and mile-by-mile basis.


----------



## dimsum (25 Mar 2014)

BZ!  I'll always have a soft spot for GLA since I did most of my pre-BWK training on her with the Senator.  That pretty much sealed the deal that I would enjoy the military.


----------



## Stoker (25 Mar 2014)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> BZ!  I'll always have a soft spot for GLA since I did most of my pre-BWK training on her with the Senator.  That pretty much sealed the deal that I would enjoy the military.



The Senator eh, haven't heard that name for a few years ;D


----------



## Stoker (25 Mar 2014)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> In fact, except for their limited speed, the small combatants (MCDVs) maybe be better for this sort of duty than are the _heavies_; they are certainly cheaper on a day-by-day and mile-by-mile basis.



True the cost to operate a MCDV is very low compared to a CPF. If the ship was fitted with a stabilized electro-optical infrared camera system and a scan eagle its capability would increase significantly.


----------



## ArmyRick (25 Mar 2014)

Good Job to crew of Glace Bay!


----------



## Edward Campbell (25 Mar 2014)

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> True the cost to operate a MCDV is very low compared to a CPF. If the ship was fitted with a stabilized electro-optical infrared camera system and a scan eagle its capability would increase significantly.




I'm not trying to reopen a thread where we've discussed this, at length, I'm just expressing my _confidence_ in the capabilities of the small combatants ~ and their crews.


----------



## Stoker (25 Mar 2014)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to reopen a thread where we've discussed this, at length, I'm just expressing my _confidence_ in the capabilities of the small combatants ~ and their crews.



Certainly, I have worked many years with the smaller ships of the RCN and know what they are capable of. This just confirms what I have been saying for years about versatility of the class and crews.


----------



## dimsum (25 Mar 2014)

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> The Senator eh, haven't heard that name for a few years ;D



Thought some people would perk up at the mention 

I also owe him thanks for starting my love of G&Ts.  Although I think he preferred Tanqueray instead.


----------



## jollyjacktar (9 Oct 2014)

Well done ATH!  You were skunked in 2011, not this time.   



> HMCS Athabaskan seizes 820 kg of cocaine in Carribbean bust
> -  DND estimates drugs worth $24.5 million, wholesale
> 
> CBC News Posted: Oct 09, 2014 1:21 PM AT| Last Updated: Oct 09, 2014 1:21 PM AT
> ...


----------



## misratah500 (30 Nov 2014)

Does anyone know how long it takes for NDHQ update the time in the box for the OSM Exp for OP Caribbe? Just finished down there in October and still haven't seen the list updated. Apparently I can't get the medal ordered until that list is updated and my days become "official" even though they are in my MPRR and I have the CFTPO for it.


----------



## Cronicbny (30 Nov 2014)

Your unit or coastal PCC should cause this information to be updated as soon as your deployment ends. You shouldnt be ordering the medal yourself either - your unit should contact your local BOR or equivalent to have a MAPS application generated for everyone who is eligible from your unit. This process can take anywhere between one month to nearly a year depending how proactive the ship is in pushing the PCC/CJOC/MAPS staff


----------



## jollyjacktar (30 Nov 2014)

Be patient, it takes a while.  From flash to bang in my experience was about 10 months after we returned home.


----------



## misratah500 (30 Dec 2014)

I heard from the senior clerk on one of our ships that there is a issue in Ottawa at DH&R about these medals. Something about funding or materials. I can't remember exactly. Has anyone heard anything about issues at DH&R.


----------



## Edward Campbell (10 Mar 2015)

News release here


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Mar 2015)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> News release here


Congrats Goose Bay & Shawinigan!


----------



## daftandbarmy (10 Mar 2015)

BZ all!


----------



## Stoker (3 Apr 2015)

HMCS Whitehorse, USCG Seize over 5200 Kg of Drugs


Her Majesty’s Canadian Ship Whitehorse, in collaboration with the U.S. Coast Guard and the U.S. Navy, assisted with the interception of more than 5200 kg of cocaine in international waters of the Eastern Pacific Ocean off the coast of Costa Rica as part of Operation CARIBBE in early March.

Interdictions of multi-ton loads of drugs in the maritime transit zone of the Eastern Pacific ocean typically occur several times each year. The bust is one of the largest in the region since 2009 when the U.S. Coast Guard Cutter Jarvis (WHEC-725) intercepted a semi-submersible craft in the Eastern Pacific carrying approximately five tons of cocaine.

“The involvement of HMCS Whitehorse in this significant seizure is indicative of our commitment to working with partners in deterring transnational criminal activity. We remain diligent in our preparations and steadfast in conducting operations”, Lieutenant-General Jonathan Vance, Commander, Canadian Joint Operations Command said.

Operation CARIBBE is Canada’s contribution to Operation MARTILLO – a multinational, joint, combined, and interagency effort by the nations of the Western Hemisphere and Europe to prevent illicit trafficking in the Caribbean basin, the eastern Pacific Ocean and the littoral waters of Central America.


----------



## jollyjacktar (3 Apr 2015)

Excellent job once again.


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Apr 2015)

MOAR drugs seized!


> Her Majesty's Canadian Ship (HMCS) Whitehorse assisted the U.S. Coast Guard (USCG) in the interception of more than 600 kg of cocaine in international waters of the Eastern Pacific Ocean off the coast of El Salvador as part of Operation CARIBBE in late March.
> 
> *Quick Facts*
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Jan 2016)

A decade of dope busting - via the info-machine:


> Her Majesty’s Canadian Ships (HMCS) Moncton and Summerside departed Halifax today to participate on Operation CARIBBE 2016, marking the start of Canada’s 10th year of contributions to Op MARTILLO - the multinational campaign against transnational criminal organizations in the Pacific Ocean and Caribbean.
> 
> *Quick Facts*
> 
> ...


----------

